# White clouds and Betta



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

Just to let you all know folk. My Betta and the white clouds are getting on rather well, more than exspected.One minute they hang arround together in the same place and everynow and again the Betta will swim up tp to one , and say move along or you will know what will happen with you.He gives them a nudge but thats him saying im da boss. I thought they would of finned nipped him but they just turn a blind eye to himAtleast something works . This is my first time mixing other fish with a Betta. In this tank its a steady 78.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Just keep watching and it should be okay.


----------



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah i dont know of any one else who have these with Betta. If any one else does let me know how They have been getting on.First for me


----------



## mielikki (Aug 29, 2009)

I had some in with my Betta. It was actually fine, the reason I took them out was because the Betta was a picky eater, and would not eat the food if the White Clouds were eating. He never hurt them, he just wouldn't eat. I got concerned about that, so I took them out, and left him with his little Oto buddy.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

They are not fish I have had with mine but I have not heard that they have been disasters either. Just watch and if there are issues be sure to have a back up but let us know and they may be added as suitable tank mates. Of course the final thing will always be the personality of the individual betta as it always seems to be, eh?

Rose


----------



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

Theses fish are no problem with a betta good fish to have in your tank. My betta is the boss but these boys have not once botherd him, except when they are swimming about his space.Not a fin nipper where a betta is conserned,


----------



## mielikki (Aug 29, 2009)

the only problem I ran into was the Betta, himself. He wouldn't eat while they were in the tank, taking his food! So I took them and put them in another tank I have, where they are fine.


----------



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

When i put in Blood worm tehy strike first but he still gets what he wants.whenone is floating down he flares up then attacks it .With my other betta not one of them does this. nice to see him flare before he eats . will hopefully get a nice pic of this


----------

